# How to dry my poodle efficiently?



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I tried to blow dry ours exactly once and gave up. 

I'm hoping Dyson will make a whole body dryer like the hand dryers at Ikea - no more towel laundry ever! Just walk the dog (or people) through the stream of air a few times...!
Dyson Airblade Hand Dryer, AB 04-120-g, 110-120V, Polycarbonate ABS, Hygienic Hand Dryer, Grey | Public Bathroom & Washroom Products
sarah


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I live in a warm dry environment so have not had this issue, but have you considered just getting a forced air dryer? They are not cheap, but they are awesome. You can purchase them for as little as $120 new and may be able to find one used.

Master Equipment Blue Force Professional Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com

I couldn't imagine owning a poodle without one, and they work great on other dogs too. When we lost our 15 up mini in 2005 we kept and continued to use our forced air dryer on our other dogs. It works great for blowing out dirt/dander/and undercoat, and with a short poodle they cut your brushing down to almost nothing - they literally blow most of the tangles right out after a bath.

It is just too easy to burn or overheat a dog with a human dryer and they usually aren't meant to run for long enough to really get the dog dry.

An alternative might be to get some super absorbent shammy type towels? In my area (and probably yours too), leaving a dog to just air dry is also just fine, so the forced air dryer is more for "looks" on the poodles (to get the straight fluffy coat) and winter baths.

If you do opt for a forced air dryer, see if you can get a local groomer to give you a quick lesson or two. They are an uncomplicated piece of equipment, but due to the force at which the air is propelled there are a few basic safety measures you should learn (ie NEVER blow into ears, eyes, anus).


----------



## pudelmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you. I was thinking about changing the dryer as well.

My co-worker told me today that she actually bought a shop-vac with blower feature from Lowe's and has been using it only for drying her dogs using the blower and it works pretty okay. She said it should work fine for miniature poodles, so I'm checking it out as well. They sell a 2.5 HP vacuum/blower for $30, so looks like a cheaper alternative. I guess I can try it out first.

Also, thanks for the tips on not blowing into eyes, ears, etc!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

That sounds like a typical amount of time with the tools you were using. I would try to follow this process.... towel dry really, really well. Spray some conditioner into the coat that helps reduce dry time (I like chris christiensen ice on ice). Let her air dry for a little while, get the heavy dampness off. If you can, invest in a forced air dryer, you can find cheap ones on craigslist fairly often, or, the shop vac idea might work, but it will be cooler air. The warmer air you use, the straighter the coat will get (but don't use the heat setting on a human dryer for long periods of time, it is too hot) so, blow the coat, once it is almost dry, use your slicker to fluff up while you're finishing the last little bit. Hope that helps!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*dryers*

Shop vacs can be a viable drying option (if they have the 'blower' part), but you would probably want to buy a longer, more flexible hose and some sort of nozzle. You could also check with motorcycle dealerships/shops, as there are some motorcycle blowers that are the same as dog ones, just branded differently. Also, keep an eye out on craigslist, dryers pop up pretty frequently... farm/cattle show people use them, angora rabbit people use them, in addition to dog people. Maybe even check with your local vacuum repair shop (as they can service them). 
A quality blow dryer should last you a lifetime (with the low number of hours you would be putting on them)... and a $200-300 investment will save you hours in brushing and drying. I have a force drying video avalible for sale if you are interested... it is great for beginners.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*Drying my Callie*

I use an Andis comfort dry I bought from PetEdge. Its 1875 watts and has settings for cool/warm/hot and low and high. I start with high/hot and work down to low/warm for ears and tender spots. It has an adjustable 5 position stand, but you will need to open up the bottom and put a weight in it or the weight of the dryer will pull it over on the lower position (ie for legs). It wasn't that expensive, about $50 I think.
Once I get her body fairly dry, I use the stand to direct it on her legs, etc while I use the slicker brush to separate the hair.
I started with a human hair dryer, but they just aren't the same and too noisy.
I think Andis also has a more expensive model that has a diffuser, which I plan to purchase if this one gets old, but its been working well for over a year. 
Callie doesn't mind this dryer and once the "ordeal" of the bath is over, she has great fun being dried, tail wagging, bottom in the air, snorting and lying on her side as if she is getting a spa treatment!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> I tried to blow dry ours exactly once and gave up.
> 
> I'm hoping Dyson will make a whole body dryer like the hand dryers at Ikea - no more towel laundry ever! Just walk the dog (or people) through the stream of air a few times...!
> Dyson Airblade Hand Dryer, AB 04-120-g, 110-120V, Polycarbonate ABS, Hygienic Hand Dryer, Grey | Public Bathroom & Washroom Products
> sarah


A forced air / high velocity dryer is just like that.  They are very efficient. I don't know what I would do without mine!

I have the Challengair. I picked my dryer based on airspeed. This one is 40 mph! It also warms up nicely. I also need hearing protection with it!

I have an old metro-like one I use for shelter dogs that is less powerful - but it is quieter and better tolerated by shelter dogs.

To use a forced air dryer, first use it with the concentrating cone to blow off "heavy water". You'll see the water spray. Work in one direction or you will re-wet hair with the water you blow off.

When no more water comes off, take off the concentrator cone and hold the dryer very close to your dog's skin - barely touching. When you see the hair separate into individual hairs, move to a new spot. Works slowly and systematically. Start with the shortest hair, move to the longest.

I also use the stretch drying techniue when my forced air dryer air stream gets warm, or with a heated dryer afterwards, using a slicker brush to make fast, light strokes. This helps get the hair really straight.

If the hair curls back onto itself, it will make wind whip knots which are almost imposssible to get out. This is from holding the dryer too close. For long hair, like ears, take off the concentrator cone and put it on low.

If your dog has long ears, cover her eyes when you use the forced air dryer on her ears. About a week ago I was drying my dog''s ears and did not. The air caught a bit of hair and blew it into his eyes, causing an ulcer. When the vet stained it and looked at it under the special light, we could see a straight line across one eye where the hair hit is and a dot on his other eye from the tip of the hair. Thankfully, my dog's eyes healed quickly. But be careful - a dog only has one set of eyes and a severe corna ulcer can cause blindness.

If I am not going to clip/scissor my dog, I'll let him air dry and brush out the curls later. You can definitely let a poodle air dry if you don't mind the curls!


----------

